
Azimuth Climate Data Backup Project - dredmorbius
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/592742410/azimuth-climate-data-backup-project
======
dredmorbius
Jan Galkowski (Akamai Technologies), John Baez (UC Riverside), Scott Maxwell
(NASA Mars rover driver / Google), and Sakari Maaranen (Ubisecure) are working
to archive terabytes of US climate data in advance of the Trump Administration
and a possible deletion or removal of public access to such data.

The kickstarter campaign target is $5,000.

